# Need a Tailor in Deira



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anybody know a cheap and decent tailor in Deira, to get some repairs done? Ta.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not in Deira but theres a small place in Dubai Mall, in the basement between Waitrose and the entry from the car park.

You;re probably better off trying Satwa though as thats where the work will most likely be done.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Loads of tailors in Deira. Look around Naif souk the fabric district.


----------



## Shane81 (Jan 10, 2016)

Go and find near fish roundabout


----------

